# Chick handling



## Chickenfoot87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Should I handle the baby chicks? I want them to be friendly but I don't want to stress them out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A lot depends on the breed more than how much they're handled. I have two Hamburg sisters, one is flighty as all get out, the other I can scoop up without any fuss. These two girls are seven years old so nothing is going to change the one's craziness at being handled.

They should be accustomed to being handled for times when they need treatment or to check over all condition. As chicks their first response is fleeing from a threat. We're threats as far as they're concerned. Spending time with them, being recognized as the one that brings the food will go a long way in to accepting that we are not predators. 

I suppose the answer is, maybe. I tried to handle mine a bit more when they had their adult feathers. By that time they knew who I was and were not as afraid of me.


----------



## pabeavr (Apr 5, 2015)

I try to speak softly or whisper around them, move slow, pick them up and when they calm down, let them hop off my hand. For treating I'm saying 'chick, chick, chick, chick' quickly, getting them to associate the sound to treats or them coming over to my side of the cage.


----------



## ChickenDaddy (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, I would talk to them and handle them often. Mine are 8 weeks and I've handled them from 2 days old. They are friendly and I can still pick them up without any issue. They also follow me around in their coop. I've also hung out in the coop and read a book just so they stay used to me. They are great!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Get down to their eye level when you attempt to pick them up will help. Anything swooping down from above, the chicks interpret as a threat.


----------

